# post ur piraya



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

i want to see everybody elses piraya if they have one...i will post a pic of mine soon, after the battery is done charging for my camera.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Some old pics of my 10" yellow.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

Ja said:


> Some old pics of my 10" yellow.


nice!!!! mine is orange, by the way i love that caribe


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I'll save the best for last...


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Here's some shots of one of mine.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> I'll save the best for last...


OK ok...............


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I have 2 pirayas. One is yellow the other is dark orange almost reddish.









Hater


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

> I'll save the best for last...


its ok AK...we'll do the best now


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

piranha-man uk said:


> > I'll save the best for last...
> 
> 
> its ok AK...we'll do the best now
> ...


OOOhhhhhhh damnn AK, can u top that!!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

The pic I have posted is not that good but I still think my 10 incher is tops so far. I haven't posted any of my other 8 incher yet. Better pics soon!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

How fast do Piraya grow?


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

Ja said:


> The pic I have posted is not that good but I still think my 10 incher is tops so far. I haven't posted any of my other 8 incher yet. Better pics soon!


i dont know, i mean i like the orange piraya better then the yellow. no doubt u have a beautiful fish though


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

two reds and piraya







piraya, couldnt get decent pics they move too much


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

i have four piraya... all around 6". thats one of the smaller ones (yo ja'eh thats the one you sold me)


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

shoal king said:


> The pic I have posted is not that good but I still think my 10 incher is tops so far. I haven't posted any of my other 8 incher yet. Better pics soon!


i dont know, i mean i like the orange piraya better then the yellow. no doubt u have a beautiful fish though
[/quote]
Yeah but u don't see yellow piraya as often as the orange one's! I have an orange as well now if I could only find a piraya with red coloring than I would die a happy piranha owner lol!


----------



## gasman (Jan 1, 2004)

couple of mine

gasman


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

gasman said:


> Some old pics of my 10" yellow.


There's the big boy-
Impressive as well.....One day I will have something like this....


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

i know you have a very nice yellow one AKSkirmish.....post some pics


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

AK is saving his for last the sneaky git...........................


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Here's mine!!! @ 5.5 to 6 inches...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

gotta love the piraya nice fishs hey hater thats one champion orange piraya you got there reminds me of big red my piraya before his early demise due to mom who hates my tanks see broke the tank to so i couldnt get more fish her death toll is at 5 pirayas and 1 super red all pirayas were in the 6 inch range to wtf


----------



## G11825X (Dec 6, 2007)

nameless said:


> View attachment 157730
> 
> View attachment 157731


Nice, does the Piraya rule the tank or 1 of the Caribes?


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Gary X said:


> View attachment 157730
> 
> View attachment 157731


Nice, does the Piraya rule the tank or 1 of the Caribes?
[/quote]
Noone does actually. Piraya has picked a territory, in general noone can waste a time in this territory. However, piraya is calm in general, on the other hand caribes are very active and generally swim in the middle height.


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's a pic from last year. He's grown quite a bet since then.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400023.jpg


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Stick said:


> i know you have a very nice yellow one AKSkirmish.....post some pics


In due time Sir...

I know he's not the best looking-But I can dream can't I...........


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

one day all have a few


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice Ps!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

well you can kinda see him


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

awesome photos everyone.


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

makes me wanna get one


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Here's mine.....


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is my Alpha Piranha, is about 9-10" at the moment and will bully a Ternetzi that is over 12":



















































Enjoy,

Hater


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

locust said:


> View attachment 157924
> 
> View attachment 157925
> 
> ...


very impressive


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Here is a quick video of my tank:






Hater


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

heres mine lol! 3-4 months ago, id post new pics but i cant get them to stay still for my camera phone. hopefully getting some kind of digital camera for christmas. ill post new photos then


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

OOOHHHHhhh Shhhiiit lots of great piraya....., AK WHERE URS AT??????????


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

scotty said:


> heres mine lol! 3-4 months ago, id post new pics but i cant get them to stay still for my camera phone. hopefully getting some kind of digital camera for christmas. ill post new photos then


where did you find one this small at ? i want one!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

scotty said:


> heres mine lol! 3-4 months ago, id post new pics but i cant get them to stay still for my camera phone. hopefully getting some kind of digital camera for christmas. ill post new photos then


looks like a red to me


----------



## boomyvwj (Nov 22, 2007)

Hater said:


> Here is my Alpha Piranha, is about 9-10" at the moment and will bully a Ternetzi that is over 12":
> 
> View attachment 158048
> 
> ...


Awesome Setup and Piranhas! Now im going to try that setup!


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hater said:


> Here is my Alpha Piranha, is about 9-10" at the moment and will bully a Ternetzi that is over 12":
> 
> View attachment 158048
> 
> ...


wow thats a sick ass tank how big is it dude and what kind of light system u got and do u got a co2 system man


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

> wow thats a sick ass tank how big is it dude and what kind of light system u got and do u got a co2 system man


That is a 150gl tank 6x2x18". I use 2 36" triple bulb light system and a 72" light fixture, don't know what kind of light it has but I know it's enough to keep my plants growing. I leave the lights on for 12 hours. I do this because I need algae to feed my algae eaters(Otos, SAE, HillStream Loaches) in the tank.

I never dosed Co2 because of my filtration system. It creates too much current and I would lose too much Co2. I use to dose Flourish Excel but Excel kills the algae that my algae eaters need to survive. Now the only Ferts. I dose are Nitrates, Trace mineral and Iron. The plants get enough phosphate from the waste produced by the fish.

And to make sure my water quality is pristine, I change 50-75% of the water in my tank every 4 days.

Here are some pics of my other Piraya, this one is orange:





































And here is my super red:









Hater


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

here is a couple pics of my fish and tank


----------



## serraboy (Oct 29, 2006)

Read the topic title dude ^^

Sez


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

serraboy said:


> Read the topic title dude ^^
> 
> Sez


o piraya sorry


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

getin dachopuh said:


> here is a couple pics of my fish and tank


cool fish, but this is a piraya topic dude


----------

